# [SQL Srv 2005] Database generating lots of error logs just by being loaded?



## TRWOV (Jul 31, 2012)

First I don't really know my way around DBs (I'm just the "guy good with computers" around here) so if I'm making some sort of newbie mistake, please bear with me.

So there's an accounting program that we use at work and suddenly the PC where it's installed filled up its 500GB HDD 

Looking around I saw that the folder C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\LOG was the culprit as it had >500,000 files (explorer crashed when I tried to open it, had to use the command line).

So I deleted the files but after checking again after a week I find that the folder has again grown to 12GB, so I set to try and discover the problem.

Now the actual problem is that a single database  used by the program is generating several SQLdump files per minute just by being open. The weird thing is that the accounting program has 5 similar databases (one for each account) and that single one has this problem.


The tools at hand:
MS SQL Server Manager Studio Express

Things I've tried:
- Setting AutoClose to False
- Setting Recovery mode to Normal
- Backing up the DB, deleting and restoring

Nothing seems to stop the barrage of files being created.



Pics:







Highlighted: file number and size, the DB involved






Highlighted: DB opened (just opened, no transaction has taken place), several files had been created in just 10 seconds.


Thank you for any input.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 31, 2012)

What's in the error logs?


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 31, 2012)

Sorry, I'm attaching the log files. There's a .txt, .log and .mdmp (I've changed all the extentions to .txt so that TPU uploads them). The .txt and .log can be opened with notepad, the .mdmp shows gibberish so I guess you'd need a visor of some sort.

The .txt shows that the error log is for the DB "ctBOTAS_Y_BOTINES_2003":


```
=====================================================================                                            
       BugCheck Dump                                                                                             
=====================================================================                                            
                                                                                                                 
This file is generated by Microsoft SQL Server                                                                   
version 9.00.5000.00                                                                                             
upon detection of fatal unexpected error. Please return this file,                                               
the query or program that produced the bugcheck, the database and                                                
the error log, and any other pertinent information with a Service Request.                                       
                                                                                                                 
                                                                                                                 
Computer type is AT/AT COMPATIBLE.                                                                               
Bios Version is A_M_I  - 12000901                                                                                
Current time is 10:12:25 07/31/12.                                                                               
2 Intel x86 level 6, 3 Mhz processor (s).                                                                        
Windows NT 6.1 Build 7601 CSD Service Pack 1.                                                                    
                                     
Memory                               
MemoryLoad = 33%                     
Total Physical = 2046 MB             
Available Physical = 1351 MB         
Total Page File = 4093 MB            
Available Page File = 3230 MB        
Total Virtual = 2047 MB              
Available Virtual = 507 MB           

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
                                                   
Begin transaction log dump for database 'ctBOTAS_Y_BOTINES_2003'; for Index maintenance - filter on ObjId.
     
End log dump for db = 'ctBOTAS_Y_BOTINES_2003'                                                                   

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
                                                   
**Dump thread - spid = 54, PSS = 0x0554F5A0, EC = 0x0554F5A8                                                     
***Stack Dump being sent to c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\LOG\SQLDump0001.txt              
* *******************************************************************************                                
*                                                                                                                
* BEGIN STACK DUMP:                                                                                              
*   07/31/12 10:12:25 spid 54                                                                                    
*                                                                                                                
* CPerIndexMetaQS::ErrorAbort - Index corruption                                                                 
*                                                                                                                
* Input Buffer 201 bytes -                                                                                       
*  ÿÿ      &        & ff ff 0c 00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 0a 00 00 00 00 00 26                                      
*    ŒV n  &  ŒËæ   & 04 04 8c 56 8f 6e 00 00 26 04 04 8c cb e6 17 00 00 26                                      
*    ¡Ü    &        & 04 04 a1 dc 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 26                                      
*          &        & 04 04 01 00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 26                                      
*          &        & 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 26                                      
*          &        o 04 04 02 00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 6f                                      
*    ¨œ        h      08 08 a8 9c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 68 01 01 00 00 00                                      
*  m            m     6d 08 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 6d 08 08 00 00                                      
*          h     &    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 68 01 01 00 00 00 26 04 04 03                                      
*       &        &    00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 00                                      
*       &        &  ‹ 00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 8b                                      
*  ·                  b7 02 00                                                                                   
*                                                                                                                
*                                                                                                                
*  MODULE                          BASE      END       SIZE                                                      
* sqlservr                       01000000  02C26FFF  01c27000                                                    
* ntdll                          77750000  7788BFFF  0013c000                                                    
* kernel32                       76A70000  76B43FFF  000d4000                                                    
* KERNELBASE                     75B90000  75BD9FFF  0004a000                                                    
* MSVCR80                        70CC0000  70D5AFFF  0009b000                                                    
* msvcrt                         76D40000  76DEBFFF  000ac000                                                    
* MSVCP80                        70A60000  70AE6FFF  00087000                                                    
* ADVAPI32                       76F90000  7702FFFF  000a0000                                                    
* sechost                        770B0000  770C8FFF  00019000                                                    
* RPCRT4                         77520000  775C0FFF  000a1000                                                    
* sqlos                          344D0000  344D4FFF  00005000                                                    
* Secur32                        75530000  75537FFF  00008000                                                    
* SSPICLI                        756E0000  756FAFFF  0001b000                                                    
* USERENV                        74F40000  74F56FFF  00017000                                                    
* profapi                        758E0000  758EAFFF  0000b000                                                    
* WINMM                          70FB0000  70FE1FFF  00032000                                                    
* USER32                         77200000  772C8FFF  000c9000                                                    
* GDI32                          771B0000  771FDFFF  0004e000                                                    
* LPK                            77890000  77899FFF  0000a000                                                    
* USP10                          75C10000  75CACFFF  0009d000                                                    
* opends60                       333E0000  333E6FFF  00007000                                                    
* NETAPI32                       73830000  73840FFF  00011000                                                    
* netutils                       73820000  73828FFF  00009000                                                    
* srvcli                         754C0000  754D8FFF  00019000                                                    
* wkscli                         73810000  7381EFFF  0000f000                                                    
* LOGONCLI                       751E0000  75201FFF  00022000                                                    
* IMM32                          75BF0000  75C0EFFF  0001f000                                                    
* MSCTF                          778B0000  7797BFFF  000cc000                                                    
* psapi                          75BE0000  75BE4FFF  00005000                                                    
* instapi                        48060000  48069FFF  0000a000                                                    
* cscapi                         71300000  7130AFFF  0000b000                                                    
* sqlevn70                       4F610000  4F7FBFFF  001ec000                                                    
* sqlevn70                       00E30000  00FD8FFF  001a9000                                                    
* ntmarta                        74320000  74340FFF  00021000                                                    
* WLDAP32                        77100000  77144FFF  00045000                                                    
* CRYPTSP                        75390000  753A5FFF  00016000                                                    
* rsaenh                         75130000  7516AFFF  0003b000                                                    
* CRYPTBASE                      75860000  7586BFFF  0000c000                                                    
* BROWCLI                        6FB50000  6FB5CFFF  0000d000                                                    
* SAMCLI                         73800000  7380EFFF  0000f000                                                    
* AUTHZ                          755B0000  755CAFFF  0001b000                                                    
* MSCOREE                        6FB00000  6FB49FFF  0004a000                                                    
* mscoreei                       6FA90000  6FAF6FFF  00067000                                                    
* ole32                          76910000  76A6BFFF  0015c000                                                    
* credssp                        75030000  75037FFF  00008000                                                    
* msv1_0                         752F0000  75331FFF  00042000                                                    
* cryptdll                       75630000  75640FFF  00011000                                                    
* kerberos                       753B0000  75437FFF  00088000                                                    
* MSASN1                         75950000  7595BFFF  0000c000                                                    
* schannel                       751A0000  751D9FFF  0003a000                                                    
* CRYPT32                        75A70000  75B8DFFF  0011e000                                                    
* security                       6FA80000  6FA82FFF  00003000                                                    
* WS2_32                         76C70000  76CA4FFF  00035000                                                    
* NSI                            778A0000  778A5FFF  00006000                                                    
* SHELL32                        75CB0000  768F9FFF  00c4a000                                                    
* SHLWAPI                        77150000  771A6FFF  00057000                                                    
* ncrypt                         75570000  755A7FFF  00038000                                                    
* bcrypt                         75550000  75566FFF  00017000                                                    
* mswsock                        75350000  7538BFFF  0003c000                                                    
* wship6                         75340000  75345FFF  00006000                                                    
* wshtcpip                       74E70000  74E74FFF  00005000                                                    
* ntdsapi                        70060000  70077FFF  00018000                                                    
* SAMLIB                         74780000  74791FFF  00012000                                                    
* dbghelp                        62D00000  62E14FFF  00115000                                                    
*                                                                                                                
*        Edi: 00B3F104:  00290C28  06792000  00000360  06793C90  00B3F210  0248063D                              
*        Esi: 0554F5A0:  0554E7B0  00000000  0554F5A0  00000000  00000000  00000000                              
*        Eax: 00B3E2A0:  000042AC  00000000  00000000  75B9D36F  00000000  77796264                              
*        Ebx: 0000003F:                                                                                          
*        Ecx: 00B3E910:  00000000  0001003F  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000                              
*        Edx: 0000003D:                                                                                          
*        Eip: 75B9D36F:  0010C2C9  EBC04589  909090ED  15FF9090  75B91360  243DC933                              
*        Ebp: 00B3E2F0:  00B3E334  021B35AC  000042AC  00000000  00000000  00000000                              
*      SegCs: 0000001B:                                                                                          
*     EFlags: 00000246:                                                                                          
*        Esp: 00B3E2A0:  000042AC  00000000  00000000  75B9D36F  00000000  77796264                              
*      SegSs: 00000023:                                                                                          
* *******************************************************************************                                
* -------------------------------------------------------------------------------                                
* Short Stack Dump                                                                                               
75B9D36F Module(KERNELBASE+0000D36F)                                                                             
021B35AC Module(sqlservr+011B35AC)                                                                               
021B74C0 Module(sqlservr+011B74C0)                                                                               
01E5B3D9 Module(sqlservr+00E5B3D9)                                                                               
01E5B58F Module(sqlservr+00E5B58F)                                                                               
014E0C63 Module(sqlservr+004E0C63)                                                                               
0102301F Module(sqlservr+0002301F)                                                                               
010646F8 Module(sqlservr+000646F8)                                                                               
010439C2 Module(sqlservr+000439C2)                                                                               
010262E7 Module(sqlservr+000262E7)                                                                               
010261F8 Module(sqlservr+000261F8)                                                                               
0105E896 Module(sqlservr+0005E896)                                                                               
0105DBDF Module(sqlservr+0005DBDF)                                                                               
0103066C Module(sqlservr+0003066C)                                                                               
01030C2D Module(sqlservr+00030C2D)                                                                               
0102E2D2 Module(sqlservr+0002E2D2)                                                                               
0103EF40 Module(sqlservr+0003EF40)                                                                               
0103D603 Module(sqlservr+0003D603)                                                                               
010069F3 Module(sqlservr+000069F3)                                                                               
01006B19 Module(sqlservr+00006B19)                                                                               
01006829 Module(sqlservr+00006829)                                                                               
0145CA28 Module(sqlservr+0045CA28)                                                                               
0145C948 Module(sqlservr+0045C948)                                                                               
0145C610 Module(sqlservr+0045C610)                                                                               
0145C7AD Module(sqlservr+0045C7AD)                                                                               
70CC29BB Module(MSVCR80+000029BB)                                                                                
70CC2A47 Module(MSVCR80+00002A47)                                                                                
777B377B Module(ntdll+0006377B)                                                                                  
777B374E Module(ntdll+0006374E)      

PSS @0x0554F5A0
---------------



CSession @0x0554E278
--------------------
m_spid = 54                          m_cRef = 12                          m_rgcRefType[0] = 1                    
m_rgcRefType[1] = 1                  m_rgcRefType[2] = 9                  m_rgcRefType[3] = 1                    
m_rgcRefType[4] = 0                  m_rgcRefType[5] = 0                  m_pmo = 0x0554E040                     
m_pstackBhfPool = 0x00000000         m_dwLoginFlags = 0x03e0              m_fBackground = 0                      
m_fClientRequestConnReset = 0        m_fUserProc = -1                     m_fConnReset = 0                       
m_fIsConnReset = 0                   m_fInLogin = 0                       m_fAuditLoginSent = 1                  
m_fAuditLoginFailedSent = 0          m_fReplRelease = 0                   m_fKill = 0                            
m_ulLoginStamp = 67                  m_eclClient = 4                      m_protType = 5                         
m_hHttpToken = FFFFFFFF              

m_pV7LoginRec
---------------------
00000000:   e4000000 01000071 00100000 07000000 7b000000 †.......q........{...                                   

00000014:   00000000 e0030000 00000000 00000000 5e000d00 †................^...                                   

00000028:   78000200 7c000000 96000400 9e000900 00000000 †x...|...............                                   

0000003C:   b0000400 b8000000 b8001600 00000000 0000e400 †....................                                   

00000050:   0000e400 00000000 00000000 0000†††††††††††††††..............  



CPhysicalConnection @0x0554E188
-------------------------------
m_pPhyConn->m_pmo = 0x0554E040       m_pPhyConn->m_pNetConn = 0x0554E7B0  m_pPhyConn->m_pConnList = 0x0554E260   
m_pPhyConn->m_pSess = 0x0554E278     m_pPhyConn->m_fTracked = -1          m_pPhyConn->m_cbPacketsize = 4096      
m_pPhyConn->m_fMars = 0              m_pPhyConn->m_fKill = 0              

CBatch @0x0554EAB8
------------------
m_pSess = 0x0554E278                 m_pConn = 0x0554EA18                 m_cRef = 3                             
m_rgcRefType[0] = 1                  m_rgcRefType[1] = 1                  m_rgcRefType[2] = 1                    
m_rgcRefType[3] = 0                  m_rgcRefType[4] = 0                  m_pTask = 0x00E18E38                   


EXCEPT (null) @0x00B3DBB0
-------------------------
exc_number = 0                       exc_severity = 0                     exc_func = 0x02428E80                  



Task @0x00E18E38
----------------
CPU Ticks used (ms) = 46             Task State = 2                                                              
WAITINFO_INTERNAL: WaitResource = 0x00000000                              WAITINFO_INTERNAL: WaitType = 0x0      
WAITINFO_INTERNAL: WaitSpinlock = 0x00000000                              SchedulerId = 0x1                      
ThreadId = 0xc38                     m_state = 0                          m_eAbortSev = 0                        



EC @0x0554F5A8
--------------
spid = 54                            ecid = 0                             ec_stat = 0x0                          
ec_stat2 = 0x0                       ec_atomic = 0x0                      __fSubProc = 1                         
ec_dbccContext = 0x00000000          __pSETLS = 0x0554EA58                __pSEParams = 0x0554ECF8               
__pDbLocks = 0x0554FA90              

SEInternalTLS @0x0554EA58
-------------------------
	m_flags = 0                         	m_TLSstatus = 3                     	m_owningTask = 0x00E18E38             
	m_activeHeapDatasetList = 0x0554EA58                                     	m_activeIndexDatasetList = 0x0554EA60 


SEParams @0x0554ECF8
--------------------
	m_lockTimeout = -1                  	m_isoLevel = 4096                   	m_logDontReplicate = 0                
	m_neverReplicate = 0                	m_XactWorkspace = 0x0531BDB0        	m_pSessionLocks = 0x0554FCA0          
	m_pDbLocks = 0x0554FA90             	m_execStats = 0x051F6A90            	m_pAllocFileLimit = 0x00000000
```



I've spoken with the software vendor last week when I first saw the filled LOG folder and they weren't of much help, although they pointed me to the MS SQL Manager.

*Now that I think about it, the only difference between the problem DB and the others is that that one was created in 2003 with a previous version of the program so it must be an SQL 2000 DB. I don't know if that helps.*

The data in the DB is fine, at least going by the printed records so maybe it's just an structure error or something.

I'll give the software vendor another call to share my findings but in the mean time if you could give me some advice I'd be very grateful. I could easily make a batch file to periodically  delete the dump files but that's hardly ideal considering how that would work for the HDD health.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 1, 2012)

I read a little through the ERRORLOG file and it seems that the same error comes up every 5 seconds or so:


```
2012-07-31 16:20:52.70 Server      Microsoft SQL Server 2005 - 9.00.5000.00 (Intel X86) 
	Dec 10 2010 10:56:29 
	Copyright (c) 1988-2005 Microsoft Corporation
	Express Edition on Windows NT 6.1 (Build 7601: Service Pack 1)

2012-07-31 16:20:53.71 Server      (c) 2005 Microsoft Corporation.
2012-07-31 16:20:53.71 Server      All rights reserved.
2012-07-31 16:20:53.71 Server      Server process ID is 1900.
2012-07-31 16:20:53.71 Server      Authentication mode is MIXED.
2012-07-31 16:20:53.71 Server      Logging SQL Server messages in file 'c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\LOG\ERRORLOG'.
2012-07-31 16:20:53.71 Server      This instance of SQL Server last reported using a process ID of 1940 at 31/07/2012 04:19:09 p.m. (local) 31/07/2012 09:19:09 p.m. (UTC). This is an informational message only; no user action is required.
2012-07-31 16:20:53.71 Server      Registry startup parameters:
2012-07-31 16:20:53.71 Server      	 -d c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\DATA\master.mdf
2012-07-31 16:20:53.71 Server      	 -e c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\LOG\ERRORLOG
2012-07-31 16:20:53.71 Server      	 -l c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\DATA\mastlog.ldf
2012-07-31 16:20:53.82 Servidor    SQL Server is starting at normal priority base (=7). This is an informational message only. No user action is required.
2012-07-31 16:20:53.82 Servidor    Detected 2 CPUs. This is an informational message; no user action is required.
2012-07-31 16:20:54.67 Servidor    Using dynamic lock allocation.  Initial allocation of 2500 Lock blocks and 5000 Lock Owner blocks per node.  This is an informational message only.  No user action is required.
2012-07-31 16:20:54.76 Servidor    Database mirroring has been enabled on this instance of SQL Server.
2012-07-31 16:20:54.76 spid5s      Starting up database 'master'.
2012-07-31 16:20:54.93 spid5s      Recovery is writing a checkpoint in database 'master' (1). This is an informational message only. No user action is required.
2012-07-31 16:20:55.07 spid5s      SQL Trace ID 1 was started by login "sa".
2012-07-31 16:20:55.07 spid5s      Starting up database 'mssqlsystemresource'.
2012-07-31 16:20:55.12 spid5s      The resource database build version is 9.00.5000. This is an informational message only. No user action is required.
2012-07-31 16:20:55.29 spid8s      Starting up database 'model'.
2012-07-31 16:20:55.29 spid5s      Server name is 'CONTABILIDAD3\COMPAC'. This is an informational message only. No user action is required.
2012-07-31 16:20:55.29 spid5s      Starting up database 'msdb'.
2012-07-31 16:20:55.56 spid8s      Clearing tempdb database.
2012-07-31 16:20:55.57 Servidor    A self-generated certificate was successfully loaded for encryption.
2012-07-31 16:20:55.57 Servidor    Server is listening on [ 'any' <ipv6> 51461].
2012-07-31 16:20:55.57 Servidor    Server is listening on [ 'any' <ipv4> 51461].
2012-07-31 16:20:55.57 Servidor    Server local connection provider is ready to accept connection on [ \\.\pipe\SQLLocal\COMPAC ].
2012-07-31 16:20:55.57 Servidor    Server named pipe provider is ready to accept connection on [ \\.\pipe\MSSQL$COMPAC\sql\query ].
2012-07-31 16:20:55.59 Servidor    Dedicated administrator connection support was not started because it is not available on this edition of SQL Server. This is an informational message only. No user action is required.
2012-07-31 16:20:55.59 Servidor    The SQL Network Interface library could not register the Service Principal Name (SPN) for the SQL Server service. Error: 0x54b, state: 3. Failure to register an SPN may cause integrated authentication to fall back to NTLM instead of Kerberos. This is an informational message. Further action is only required if Kerberos authentication is required by authentication policies.
2012-07-31 16:20:55.59 Servidor    SQL Server is now ready for client connections. This is an informational message; no user action is required.
2012-07-31 16:20:58.70 spid8s      Starting up database 'tempdb'.
2012-07-31 16:20:58.78 spid5s      Recovery is complete. This is an informational message only. No user action is required.
2012-07-31 16:20:58.85 spid11s     The Service Broker protocol transport is disabled or not configured.
2012-07-31 16:20:58.85 spid11s     The Database Mirroring protocol transport is disabled or not configured.
2012-07-31 16:20:58.89 spid11s     Service Broker manager has started.
2012-07-31 16:21:49.45 Servidor    Server resumed execution after being idle 19 seconds: user activity awakened the server. This is an informational message only. No user action is required.
2012-07-31 16:21:49.54 spid51      Starting up database 'GeneralesSQL'.
[I][U][B]2012-07-31 16:22:01.61 spid54      Starting up database 'ctBOTAS_Y_BOTINES_2003'.[/B][/U][/I]
2012-07-31 16:22:16.19 spid54      Using 'dbghelp.dll' version '4.0.5'
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      **Dump thread - spid = 54, PSS = 0x053DB5A0, EC = 0x053DB5A8
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      ***Stack Dump being sent to c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\LOG\SQLDump10000.txt
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * *******************************************************************************
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * BEGIN STACK DUMP:
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *   07/31/12 16:22:16 spid 54
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *
[I][U][B]2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * CPerIndexMetaQS::ErrorAbort - Index corruption[/B][/U][/I]
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * Input Buffer 201 bytes -
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *  ÿÿ      &        & ff ff 0c 00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 0a 00 00 00 00 00 26
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *    -/Ó`  &  ŒËæ   & 04 04 2d 2f d3 60 00 00 26 04 04 8c cb e6 17 00 00 26
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *    ¡Ü    &        & 04 04 a1 dc 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 26
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *          &        & 04 04 01 00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 26
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *          &        & 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 26
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *          &        o 04 04 02 00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 6f
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *    ¨œ        h      08 08 a8 9c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 68 01 01 00 00 00
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *  m            m     6d 08 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 6d 08 08 00 00
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *          h     &    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 68 01 01 00 00 00 26 04 04 03
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *       &        &    00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 00
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *       &        &  ‹ 00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 8b
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *  ·                  b7 02 00
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *  
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *  MODULE                          BASE      END       SIZE
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * sqlservr                       01000000  02C26FFF  01c27000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * ntdll                          77050000  7718BFFF  0013c000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * kernel32                       76C90000  76D63FFF  000d4000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * KERNELBASE                     75370000  753B9FFF  0004a000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * MSVCR80                        704A0000  7053AFFF  0009b000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * msvcrt                         771D0000  7727BFFF  000ac000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * MSVCP80                        701B0000  70236FFF  00087000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * ADVAPI32                       75D10000  75DAFFFF  000a0000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * sechost                        75E00000  75E18FFF  00019000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * RPCRT4                         75B90000  75C30FFF  000a1000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * sqlos                          344D0000  344D4FFF  00005000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * Secur32                        74EC0000  74EC7FFF  00008000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * SSPICLI                        750E0000  750FAFFF  0001b000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * USERENV                        74840000  74856FFF  00017000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * profapi                        751E0000  751EAFFF  0000b000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * WINMM                          711A0000  711D1FFF  00032000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * USER32                         75670000  75738FFF  000c9000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * GDI32                          75A30000  75A7DFFF  0004e000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * LPK                            757D0000  757D9FFF  0000a000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * USP10                          75990000  75A2CFFF  0009d000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * opends60                       333E0000  333E6FFF  00007000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * NETAPI32                       73740000  73750FFF  00011000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * netutils                       73730000  73738FFF  00009000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * srvcli                         74E50000  74E68FFF  00019000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * wkscli                         73720000  7372EFFF  0000f000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * LOGONCLI                       74AE0000  74B01FFF  00022000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * IMM32                          771B0000  771CEFFF  0001f000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * MSCTF                          75C40000  75D0BFFF  000cc000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * psapi                          75980000  75984FFF  00005000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * instapi                        48060000  48069FFF  0000a000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * cscapi                         70630000  7063AFFF  0000b000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * sqlevn70                       4F610000  4F7FBFFF  001ec000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * sqlevn70                       00D30000  00ED8FFF  001a9000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * ntmarta                        73A70000  73A90FFF  00021000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * WLDAP32                        75DB0000  75DF4FFF  00045000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * CRYPTSP                        74CB0000  74CC5FFF  00016000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * rsaenh                         74A30000  74A6AFFF  0003b000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * CRYPTBASE                      75160000  7516BFFF  0000c000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * BROWCLI                        6F450000  6F45CFFF  0000d000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * SAMCLI                         73710000  7371EFFF  0000f000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * AUTHZ                          74E20000  74E3AFFF  0001b000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * MSCOREE                        6F400000  6F449FFF  0004a000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * mscoreei                       6F390000  6F3F6FFF  00067000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * ole32                          754E0000  7563BFFF  0015c000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * credssp                        74930000  74937FFF  00008000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * msv1_0                         74BF0000  74C31FFF  00042000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * cryptdll                       74F30000  74F40FFF  00011000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * kerberos                       74CD0000  74D57FFF  00088000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * MSASN1                         75250000  7525BFFF  0000c000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * schannel                       74AA0000  74AD9FFF  0003a000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * CRYPT32                        753C0000  754DDFFF  0011e000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * security                       6F380000  6F382FFF  00003000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * WS2_32                         75E20000  75E54FFF  00035000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * NSI                            771A0000  771A5FFF  00006000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * SHELL32                        75E60000  76AA9FFF  00c4a000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * SHLWAPI                        76BD0000  76C26FFF  00057000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * ncrypt                         74DE0000  74E17FFF  00038000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * bcrypt                         74DC0000  74DD6FFF  00017000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * mswsock                        74C50000  74C8BFFF  0003c000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * wship6                         74C40000  74C45FFF  00006000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * wshtcpip                       74770000  74774FFF  00005000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * ntdsapi                        6F940000  6F957FFF  00018000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * SAMLIB                         74080000  74091FFF  00012000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * dbghelp                        625F0000  62704FFF  00115000
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *        Edi: 4DADF104:  001C0A38  076CA000  00000360  076CBC90  4DADF210  0248063D  
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *        Esi: 053DB5A0:  053DA7B0  00000000  053DB5A0  00000000  00000000  00000000  
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *        Eax: 4DADE2A0:  000042AC  00000000  00000000  7537D36F  00000000  77096264  
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *        Ebx: 0000003F:  
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *        Ecx: 4DADE910:  00000000  0001003F  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000  
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *        Edx: 0000003D:  
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *        Eip: 7537D36F:  0010C2C9  EBC04589  909090ED  15FF9090  75371360  243DC933  
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *        Ebp: 4DADE2F0:  4DADE334  021B35AC  000042AC  00000000  00000000  00000000  
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *      SegCs: 0000001B:  
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *     EFlags: 00000246:  
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *        Esp: 4DADE2A0:  000042AC  00000000  00000000  7537D36F  00000000  77096264  
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      *      SegSs: 00000023:  
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * *******************************************************************************
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2012-07-31 16:22:16.22 spid54      * Short Stack Dump
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      7537D36F Module(KERNELBASE+0000D36F)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      021B35AC Module(sqlservr+011B35AC)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      021B74C0 Module(sqlservr+011B74C0)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      01E5B3D9 Module(sqlservr+00E5B3D9)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      01E5B58F Module(sqlservr+00E5B58F)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      014E0C63 Module(sqlservr+004E0C63)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      0102301F Module(sqlservr+0002301F)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      010646F8 Module(sqlservr+000646F8)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      010439C2 Module(sqlservr+000439C2)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      010262E7 Module(sqlservr+000262E7)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      010261F8 Module(sqlservr+000261F8)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      0105E896 Module(sqlservr+0005E896)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      0105DBDF Module(sqlservr+0005DBDF)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      0103066C Module(sqlservr+0003066C)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      01030C2D Module(sqlservr+00030C2D)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      0102E2D2 Module(sqlservr+0002E2D2)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      0103EF40 Module(sqlservr+0003EF40)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      0103D603 Module(sqlservr+0003D603)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      010069F3 Module(sqlservr+000069F3)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      01006B19 Module(sqlservr+00006B19)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      01006829 Module(sqlservr+00006829)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      0145CA28 Module(sqlservr+0045CA28)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      0145C948 Module(sqlservr+0045C948)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      0145C610 Module(sqlservr+0045C610)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      0145C7AD Module(sqlservr+0045C7AD)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      704A29BB Module(MSVCR80+000029BB)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      704A2A47 Module(MSVCR80+00002A47)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      770B377B Module(ntdll+0006377B)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.27 spid54      770B374E Module(ntdll+0006374E)
2012-07-31 16:22:16.28 spid54      Stack Signature for the dump is 0xFB72CB29
2012-07-31 16:22:25.25 spid54      External dump process return code 0x20000001.
External dump process returned no errors.

2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      Using 'dbghelp.dll' version '4.0.5'
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      **Dump thread - spid = 54, PSS = 0x053DB5A0, EC = 0x053DB5A8
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      ***Stack Dump being sent to c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\LOG\SQLDump10000.txt
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * *******************************************************************************
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * BEGIN STACK DUMP:
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *   07/31/12 16:22:28 spid 54
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *
[I][U][B]2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * CPerIndexMetaQS::ErrorAbort - Index corruption[/B][/U][/I]
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * Input Buffer 201 bytes -
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *  ÿÿ      &        & ff ff 0c 00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 0a 00 00 00 00 00 26
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *     Ì 2  &  ŒËæ   & 04 04 04 cc 8d 32 00 00 26 04 04 8c cb e6 17 00 00 26
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *    ¡Ü    &        & 04 04 a1 dc 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 26
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *          &        & 04 04 01 00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 26
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *          &        & 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 26
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *          &        o 04 04 02 00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 6f
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *    ¨œ        h      08 08 a8 9c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 68 01 01 00 00 00
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *  m            m     6d 08 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 6d 08 08 00 00
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *          h     &    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 68 01 01 00 00 00 26 04 04 03
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *       &        &    00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 00
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *       &        &  ‹ 00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 8b
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *  ·                  b7 02 00
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *  
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *  MODULE                          BASE      END       SIZE
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * sqlservr                       01000000  02C26FFF  01c27000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * ntdll                          77050000  7718BFFF  0013c000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * kernel32                       76C90000  76D63FFF  000d4000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * KERNELBASE                     75370000  753B9FFF  0004a000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * MSVCR80                        704A0000  7053AFFF  0009b000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * msvcrt                         771D0000  7727BFFF  000ac000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * MSVCP80                        701B0000  70236FFF  00087000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * ADVAPI32                       75D10000  75DAFFFF  000a0000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * sechost                        75E00000  75E18FFF  00019000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * RPCRT4                         75B90000  75C30FFF  000a1000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * sqlos                          344D0000  344D4FFF  00005000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * Secur32                        74EC0000  74EC7FFF  00008000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * SSPICLI                        750E0000  750FAFFF  0001b000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * USERENV                        74840000  74856FFF  00017000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * profapi                        751E0000  751EAFFF  0000b000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * WINMM                          711A0000  711D1FFF  00032000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * USER32                         75670000  75738FFF  000c9000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * GDI32                          75A30000  75A7DFFF  0004e000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * LPK                            757D0000  757D9FFF  0000a000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * USP10                          75990000  75A2CFFF  0009d000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * opends60                       333E0000  333E6FFF  00007000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * NETAPI32                       73740000  73750FFF  00011000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * netutils                       73730000  73738FFF  00009000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * srvcli                         74E50000  74E68FFF  00019000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * wkscli                         73720000  7372EFFF  0000f000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * LOGONCLI                       74AE0000  74B01FFF  00022000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * IMM32                          771B0000  771CEFFF  0001f000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * MSCTF                          75C40000  75D0BFFF  000cc000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * psapi                          75980000  75984FFF  00005000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * instapi                        48060000  48069FFF  0000a000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * cscapi                         70630000  7063AFFF  0000b000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * sqlevn70                       4F610000  4F7FBFFF  001ec000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * sqlevn70                       00D30000  00ED8FFF  001a9000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * ntmarta                        73A70000  73A90FFF  00021000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * WLDAP32                        75DB0000  75DF4FFF  00045000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * CRYPTSP                        74CB0000  74CC5FFF  00016000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * rsaenh                         74A30000  74A6AFFF  0003b000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * CRYPTBASE                      75160000  7516BFFF  0000c000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * BROWCLI                        6F450000  6F45CFFF  0000d000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * SAMCLI                         73710000  7371EFFF  0000f000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * AUTHZ                          74E20000  74E3AFFF  0001b000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * MSCOREE                        6F400000  6F449FFF  0004a000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * mscoreei                       6F390000  6F3F6FFF  00067000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * ole32                          754E0000  7563BFFF  0015c000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * credssp                        74930000  74937FFF  00008000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * msv1_0                         74BF0000  74C31FFF  00042000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * cryptdll                       74F30000  74F40FFF  00011000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * kerberos                       74CD0000  74D57FFF  00088000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * MSASN1                         75250000  7525BFFF  0000c000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * schannel                       74AA0000  74AD9FFF  0003a000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * CRYPT32                        753C0000  754DDFFF  0011e000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * security                       6F380000  6F382FFF  00003000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * WS2_32                         75E20000  75E54FFF  00035000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * NSI                            771A0000  771A5FFF  00006000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * SHELL32                        75E60000  76AA9FFF  00c4a000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * SHLWAPI                        76BD0000  76C26FFF  00057000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * ncrypt                         74DE0000  74E17FFF  00038000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * bcrypt                         74DC0000  74DD6FFF  00017000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * mswsock                        74C50000  74C8BFFF  0003c000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * wship6                         74C40000  74C45FFF  00006000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * wshtcpip                       74770000  74774FFF  00005000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * ntdsapi                        6F940000  6F957FFF  00018000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * SAMLIB                         74080000  74091FFF  00012000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * apphelp                        75110000  7515BFFF  0004c000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * dbghelp                        624D0000  625E4FFF  00115000
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *        Edi: 4D5CF104:  001C0A38  07716000  00000360  07717C90  4D5CF210  0248063D  
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *        Esi: 053DB5A0:  053DA7B0  00000000  053DB5A0  00000000  00000000  00000000  
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *        Eax: 4D5CE2A0:  000042AC  00000000  00000000  7537D36F  00000000  77096264  
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *        Ebx: 0000003F:  
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *        Ecx: 4D5CE910:  00000000  0001003F  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000  
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *        Edx: 0000003D:  
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *        Eip: 7537D36F:  0010C2C9  EBC04589  909090ED  15FF9090  75371360  243DC933  
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *        Ebp: 4D5CE2F0:  4D5CE334  021B35AC  000042AC  00000000  00000000  00000000  
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *      SegCs: 0000001B:  
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *     EFlags: 00000246:  
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *        Esp: 4D5CE2A0:  000042AC  00000000  00000000  7537D36F  00000000  77096264  
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      *      SegSs: 00000023:  
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * *******************************************************************************
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2012-07-31 16:22:28.45 spid54      * Short Stack Dump
2012-07-31 16:22:28.47 spid54      7537D36F Module(KERNELBASE+0000D36F)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.47 spid54      021B35AC Module(sqlservr+011B35AC)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.47 spid54      021B74C0 Module(sqlservr+011B74C0)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.47 spid54      01E5B3D9 Module(sqlservr+00E5B3D9)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.47 spid54      01E5B58F Module(sqlservr+00E5B58F)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.47 spid54      014E0C63 Module(sqlservr+004E0C63)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.47 spid54      0102301F Module(sqlservr+0002301F)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.47 spid54      010646F8 Module(sqlservr+000646F8)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.47 spid54      010439C2 Module(sqlservr+000439C2)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.47 spid54      010262E7 Module(sqlservr+000262E7)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.47 spid54      010261F8 Module(sqlservr+000261F8)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.47 spid54      0105E896 Module(sqlservr+0005E896)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.47 spid54      0105DBDF Module(sqlservr+0005DBDF)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.47 spid54      0103066C Module(sqlservr+0003066C)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.47 spid54      01030C2D Module(sqlservr+00030C2D)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.47 spid54      0102E2D2 Module(sqlservr+0002E2D2)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.47 spid54      0103EF40 Module(sqlservr+0003EF40)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.47 spid54      0103D603 Module(sqlservr+0003D603)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.47 spid54      010069F3 Module(sqlservr+000069F3)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.47 spid54      01006B19 Module(sqlservr+00006B19)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.47 spid54      01006829 Module(sqlservr+00006829)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.47 spid54      0145CA28 Module(sqlservr+0045CA28)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.47 spid54      0145C948 Module(sqlservr+0045C948)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.47 spid54      0145C610 Module(sqlservr+0045C610)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.47 spid54      0145C7AD Module(sqlservr+0045C7AD)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.47 spid54      704A29BB Module(MSVCR80+000029BB)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.47 spid54      704A2A47 Module(MSVCR80+00002A47)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.47 spid54      770B377B Module(ntdll+0006377B)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.48 spid54      770B374E Module(ntdll+0006374E)
2012-07-31 16:22:28.48 spid54      Stack Signature for the dump is 0xFB72CB29
2012-07-31 16:22:28.67 spid54      External dump process return code 0x20000001.
External dump process returned no errors.

2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      Using 'dbghelp.dll' version '4.0.5'
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      **Dump thread - spid = 54, PSS = 0x053DB5A0, EC = 0x053DB5A8
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      ***Stack Dump being sent to c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\LOG\SQLDump10000.txt
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * *******************************************************************************
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * BEGIN STACK DUMP:
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *   07/31/12 16:22:31 spid 54
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *
[I][U][B]2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * CPerIndexMetaQS::ErrorAbort - Index corruption[/B][/U][/I]
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * Input Buffer 201 bytes -
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *  ÿÿ      &        & ff ff 0c 00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 0a 00 00 00 00 00 26
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *    É÷^"  &  ŒËæ   & 04 04 c9 f7 5e 22 00 00 26 04 04 8c cb e6 17 00 00 26
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *    ¡Ü    &        & 04 04 a1 dc 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 26
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *          &        & 04 04 01 00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 26
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *          &        & 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 26
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *          &        o 04 04 02 00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 6f
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *    ¨œ        h      08 08 a8 9c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 68 01 01 00 00 00
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *  m            m     6d 08 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 6d 08 08 00 00
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *          h     &    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 68 01 01 00 00 00 26 04 04 03
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *       &        &    00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 00
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *       &        &  ‹ 00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 26 04 04 8b
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *  ·                  b7 02 00
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *  
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *  MODULE                          BASE      END       SIZE
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * sqlservr                       01000000  02C26FFF  01c27000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * ntdll                          77050000  7718BFFF  0013c000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * kernel32                       76C90000  76D63FFF  000d4000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * KERNELBASE                     75370000  753B9FFF  0004a000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * MSVCR80                        704A0000  7053AFFF  0009b000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * msvcrt                         771D0000  7727BFFF  000ac000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * MSVCP80                        701B0000  70236FFF  00087000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * ADVAPI32                       75D10000  75DAFFFF  000a0000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * sechost                        75E00000  75E18FFF  00019000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * RPCRT4                         75B90000  75C30FFF  000a1000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * sqlos                          344D0000  344D4FFF  00005000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * Secur32                        74EC0000  74EC7FFF  00008000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * SSPICLI                        750E0000  750FAFFF  0001b000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * USERENV                        74840000  74856FFF  00017000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * profapi                        751E0000  751EAFFF  0000b000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * WINMM                          711A0000  711D1FFF  00032000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * USER32                         75670000  75738FFF  000c9000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * GDI32                          75A30000  75A7DFFF  0004e000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * LPK                            757D0000  757D9FFF  0000a000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * USP10                          75990000  75A2CFFF  0009d000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * opends60                       333E0000  333E6FFF  00007000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * NETAPI32                       73740000  73750FFF  00011000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * netutils                       73730000  73738FFF  00009000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * srvcli                         74E50000  74E68FFF  00019000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * wkscli                         73720000  7372EFFF  0000f000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * LOGONCLI                       74AE0000  74B01FFF  00022000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * IMM32                          771B0000  771CEFFF  0001f000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * MSCTF                          75C40000  75D0BFFF  000cc000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * psapi                          75980000  75984FFF  00005000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * instapi                        48060000  48069FFF  0000a000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * cscapi                         70630000  7063AFFF  0000b000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * sqlevn70                       4F610000  4F7FBFFF  001ec000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * sqlevn70                       00D30000  00ED8FFF  001a9000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * ntmarta                        73A70000  73A90FFF  00021000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * WLDAP32                        75DB0000  75DF4FFF  00045000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * CRYPTSP                        74CB0000  74CC5FFF  00016000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * rsaenh                         74A30000  74A6AFFF  0003b000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * CRYPTBASE                      75160000  7516BFFF  0000c000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * BROWCLI                        6F450000  6F45CFFF  0000d000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * SAMCLI                         73710000  7371EFFF  0000f000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * AUTHZ                          74E20000  74E3AFFF  0001b000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * MSCOREE                        6F400000  6F449FFF  0004a000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * mscoreei                       6F390000  6F3F6FFF  00067000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * ole32                          754E0000  7563BFFF  0015c000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * credssp                        74930000  74937FFF  00008000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * msv1_0                         74BF0000  74C31FFF  00042000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * cryptdll                       74F30000  74F40FFF  00011000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * kerberos                       74CD0000  74D57FFF  00088000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * MSASN1                         75250000  7525BFFF  0000c000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * schannel                       74AA0000  74AD9FFF  0003a000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * CRYPT32                        753C0000  754DDFFF  0011e000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * security                       6F380000  6F382FFF  00003000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * WS2_32                         75E20000  75E54FFF  00035000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * NSI                            771A0000  771A5FFF  00006000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * SHELL32                        75E60000  76AA9FFF  00c4a000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * SHLWAPI                        76BD0000  76C26FFF  00057000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * ncrypt                         74DE0000  74E17FFF  00038000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * bcrypt                         74DC0000  74DD6FFF  00017000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * mswsock                        74C50000  74C8BFFF  0003c000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * wship6                         74C40000  74C45FFF  00006000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * wshtcpip                       74770000  74774FFF  00005000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * ntdsapi                        6F940000  6F957FFF  00018000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * SAMLIB                         74080000  74091FFF  00012000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * apphelp                        75110000  7515BFFF  0004c000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * dbghelp                        625F0000  62704FFF  00115000
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *        Edi: 4DF5F104:  001C0A38  0774E000  00000360  0774FC90  4DF5F210  0248063D  
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *        Esi: 053DB5A0:  053DA7B0  00000000  053DB5A0  00000000  00000000  00000000  
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *        Eax: 4DF5E2A0:  000042AC  00000000  00000000  7537D36F  00000000  77096264  
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *        Ebx: 0000003F:  
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *        Ecx: 4DF5E910:  00000000  0001003F  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000  
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *        Edx: 0000003D:  
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *        Eip: 7537D36F:  0010C2C9  EBC04589  909090ED  15FF9090  75371360  243DC933  
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *        Ebp: 4DF5E2F0:  4DF5E334  021B35AC  000042AC  00000000  00000000  00000000  
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *      SegCs: 0000001B:  
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *     EFlags: 00000246:  
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *        Esp: 4DF5E2A0:  000042AC  00000000  00000000  7537D36F  00000000  77096264  
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      *      SegSs: 00000023:  
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * *******************************************************************************
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      * Short Stack Dump
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      7537D36F Module(KERNELBASE+0000D36F)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      021B35AC Module(sqlservr+011B35AC)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      021B74C0 Module(sqlservr+011B74C0)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      01E5B3D9 Module(sqlservr+00E5B3D9)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      01E5B58F Module(sqlservr+00E5B58F)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      014E0C63 Module(sqlservr+004E0C63)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      0102301F Module(sqlservr+0002301F)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      010646F8 Module(sqlservr+000646F8)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      010439C2 Module(sqlservr+000439C2)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      010262E7 Module(sqlservr+000262E7)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      010261F8 Module(sqlservr+000261F8)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      0105E896 Module(sqlservr+0005E896)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      0105DBDF Module(sqlservr+0005DBDF)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      0103066C Module(sqlservr+0003066C)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      01030C2D Module(sqlservr+00030C2D)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      0102E2D2 Module(sqlservr+0002E2D2)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      0103EF40 Module(sqlservr+0003EF40)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      0103D603 Module(sqlservr+0003D603)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      010069F3 Module(sqlservr+000069F3)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      01006B19 Module(sqlservr+00006B19)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      01006829 Module(sqlservr+00006829)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      0145CA28 Module(sqlservr+0045CA28)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      0145C948 Module(sqlservr+0045C948)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.63 spid54      0145C610 Module(sqlservr+0045C610)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.64 spid54      0145C7AD Module(sqlservr+0045C7AD)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.64 spid54      704A29BB Module(MSVCR80+000029BB)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.64 spid54      704A2A47 Module(MSVCR80+00002A47)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.64 spid54      770B377B Module(ntdll+0006377B)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.64 spid54      770B374E Module(ntdll+0006374E)
2012-07-31 16:22:31.64 spid54      Stack Signature for the dump is 0xFB72CB29
2012-07-31 16:22:32.20 spid54      External dump process return code 0x20000001.
External dump process returned no errors.

2012-07-31 16:22:35.16 spid54      Using 'dbghelp.dll' version '4.0.5'
2012-07-31 16:22:35.16 spid54      **Dump thread - spid = 54, PSS = 0x053DB5A0, EC = 0x053DB5A8
2012-07-31 16:22:35.16 spid54      ***Stack Dump being sent to c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\LOG\SQLDump10000.txt
```

* CPerIndexMetaQS::ErrorAbort - Index corruption*

and so on, and so on...

I'll do a Google search for the error and see what can I find.


EDIT:

OK, I found this post (http://www.sqlservercentral.com/Forums/Topic1071694-146-1.aspx#bm1099724) but how could I run the commands that they're referring to?

EDIT2:

nevermind, running checkDB


EDIT3:

Got 4 coherency errors in the "Afectaciones" table. There's a note saying "*repair_allow_data_loss is the lowest repair level for the errors detected by DBCC CHECKDB (ctBOTAS_Y_BOTINES_2003)*"

DBCC CHECKTABLE(Afectaciones) returns the same errors. *Does that note means that if I attempt to repair the DB I would lose some data?*


EDIT4:
Translated error messages:

```
Mess. 8978, Level 16, State 1, Line 2
Table Error: Object ID 2105058535, Index ID 1, Partition ID 72057594038517760, "Assigned Unit" ID 72057594043498496 (in-row data type). In the page (1:5921) there's a missing reference to the previous page (1:7264). Possible concatenation problem.

Mess. 8928, Level 16, State 1, Line 2
Object ID 2105058535, Index ID 1, Partition ID 72057594038517760, "Assigned Unit" ID 72057594043498496 (in-row data type): can't process page (1:7264). See the other errors to get detailed info.

Mess. 8939, Level 16, State 106, Line 2
Table Error: Object ID 2105058535, Index ID 1, Partition ID 72057594038517760, "Assigned Unit" ID 72057594043498496 (in-row data type). page (1:7264). Test error (m_freeCnt == freeCnt). Values are 3680 and 3683.

Mess. 8939, Level 16, State 1, Line 2
Table Error: Object ID 2105058535, Index ID 1, Partition ID 72057594038517760, "Assigned Unit" ID 72057594043498496 (in-row data type). Can't find page (1:7264) in the exploration even though its primary (1:7201) and previous (1:5920) refer to it. Check previous errors.
```


What should I do?


----------



## Kreij (Aug 1, 2012)

Maybe this will help


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you, I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey buddy create this stored procedure below on the DB with the problem. Then run the Stored Procedure. After you run the stored procedure look at each table, and compare the used space and the unused space. MS SQL 2005 and below server has a know problem with the log file unused space growing.  Also, ensure that the log is getting backed up with each backup or the log will keep filling until it takes over your HD. 



```
CREATE PROCEDURE GetAllTableSizes
AS
/*
    Obtains spaced used data for ALL user tables in the database
*/
DECLARE @TableName VARCHAR(100)    --For storing values in the cursor

--Cursor to get the name of all user tables from the sysobjects listing
DECLARE tableCursor CURSOR
FOR 
select [name]
from dbo.sysobjects 
where  OBJECTPROPERTY(id, N'IsUserTable') = 1
FOR READ ONLY

--A procedure level temp table to store the results
CREATE TABLE #TempTable
(
    tableName varchar(100),
    numberofRows varchar(100),
    reservedSize varchar(50),
    dataSize varchar(50),
    indexSize varchar(50),
    unusedSize varchar(50)
)

--Open the cursor
OPEN tableCursor

--Get the first table name from the cursor
FETCH NEXT FROM tableCursor INTO @TableName

--Loop until the cursor was not able to fetch
WHILE (@@Fetch_Status >= 0)
BEGIN
    --Dump the results of the sp_spaceused query to the temp table
    INSERT  #TempTable
        EXEC sp_spaceused @TableName

    --Get the next table name
    FETCH NEXT FROM tableCursor INTO @TableName
END

--Get rid of the cursor
CLOSE tableCursor
DEALLOCATE tableCursor

--Select all records so we can use the reults
SELECT * 
FROM #TempTable

--Final cleanup!
DROP TABLE #TempTable

GO
```

EDIT: Link to Authors page here.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 1, 2012)

Followed your suggestion Kreij, down to 3 new errors now:


```
Mess. 2570, Level 16, State 3, Line 2
Page (1:21175), zone 30 in the object ID 2105058535, Index ID 1, Partition index 72057594054115328, "Assigned unit" ID 72057594059161600 ("In-row data" type). The value of the "Date" column is out of the "datetime" interval. Update the column so that it has a valid value.

Mess. 8970, Level 16, State 1, Line 2
Row error: Object ID 2105058535, Index ID 1, Partition ID 72057594054115328, Assigned Unit ID 72057594059161600 (In-row data type), Page ID (1:21175), Row ID 35. The column 'TipoMovto' was creades as NOT NULL but is NULL in the row.

Mess. 2570, Level 16, State 3, Line 2
Page (1:21175), zone 36 in the object ID 2105058535, Index ID 1, Partition ID 72057594054115328, Assigned Unit ID 72057594059161600 ("In-row data" type). The value of the "Date" column is out of the "datetime" interval. Update the column so that it has a valid value.
```

So I guess I should go and edit the entries directly? Can I do that from the MS SQL Server Manager?


----------

